# HDVR2 6.4a software Image??



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Does anybody have an image or a link for the HDVR2 6.4a software they can share? I only have a 40 GB drive that is passing all tests....the problem is the only backup image I have is from my 80 GB drive.....


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Buy an InstantCake image from ptvupgrade.com


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Trying to avoid paying $40 for the image, as I'm sure someone already made one for themselves free of charge....I can buy an entire machine for half that price on eBay, right?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Buy a 160GB drive for like $30. Why mess with a 40GB drive?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

$40? Hmm - used to be $20.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Arcady said:


> Buy a 160GB drive for like $30. Why mess with a 40GB drive?


Now that sounds like a good idea....and where do you see those drives for $30?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

They did have some on Amazon for $32. They just went back up to $44.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Arcady said:


> They did have some on Amazon for $32. They just went back up to $44.


Ok, I'll keep my eye out...thanks....if you see any can you post the links here?

Thanks again


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, found a .bak file created by MFStools 2.0 ...I tried to use that file via the WinMFS but it said "not a valid backup file".....the ones I created from WinMFS are .tbk files. Is there any way for me to use this .bak with WinMFS or will I have to download MFStools 2.0. If I have to use MFStools 2.0 can someone walk me through the process? 

Thanks

PS - I subcribed to this thread but it's not emailing me when someone posts....any ideas why?


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Never did figure out the .bak file thing, so just purchased an original drive for my unit on eBay for $15 (including shipping) that was in working condition. Unit working fine and I made an image of that drive so I have it now.

Thanks to everyone who tried to assist.


----------



## rza49311 (Feb 20, 2006)

Duffycoug said:


> Never did figure out the .bak file thing, so just purchased an original drive for my unit on eBay for $15 (including shipping) that was in working condition. Unit working fine and I made an image of that drive so I have it now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who tried to assist.


I have one that just died as well. I may have to go this same route. Thanks for this info.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Duffycoug said:


> Never did figure out the .bak file thing, so just purchased an original drive for my unit on eBay for $15 (including shipping) that was in working condition. Unit working fine and I made an image of that drive so I have it now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who tried to assist.


I'm pretty sure it was me that you bought the drive from. I'm glad it's working for you.

I will have a new batch of them up on eBay next week if anyone else is looking. I'll post a note in the eBay forum when I put them up.


----------

